# ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"



## DeaD-A1m (18. August 2016)

*ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Liebe PCGHler,

vorgestern bin ich auf diese kurze Videoreportage gestoßen, in der man sich mit dem Thema "Killerspiele" auseinandergesetzt hat. ARD geht hier ziemlich unvoreingenommen an das Thema heran, bzw. setzt sich auch mal kritisch mit Politikern auseinander, die Egoshootern den Namen "Killerspiele" gegeben haben. In den kurzen Video wird auch auf die Frage nach dem Einfluss von Egoshootern auf Jugendliche eingegangen und inwiefern diese mit Amokläufen zu tun haben (können).


Seht es euch am besten selbst an:
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-207911~player_branded-true.html

Quelle: ARD Online: #kurzerklart: Sind "Killerspiele" gefahrlich? | tagesschau.de

Es hat mich gewundert, dass ARD sich hier einmal (für den Sender eigentlich) ganz untypisch an das Thema herangewagt hat und versucht ein bisschen Klarheit zu verschaffen.

Dies ist meine erste Usernews, ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht^^


DeaD-A1m


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Was ist daran untypisch? Schaust du überhaupt regelmäßig ÖR-Fernsehen, oder plapperst du einfach nur nach, was irgendwelche Trolle von sich geben?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Richtig. Das ist nicht erst seit gestern so, das man in den öffentlichen eine klarere Haltung zu diesem Thema zu finden ist.

Allein was in den letzten Jahren auf ZDF Info und Neo zu dem Thema gesendet wurde, ist äußerst positiv hervor zu heben.

Daher ist der Beitrag nicht untypisch. Für RTL vielleicht.


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Sehe ich ähnlich. In dieser Hinsicht sind die ÖR zwar auch nicht vorbildlich aber im Vergleich zu den Privatsendern das kleinere Übel.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Passend dazu .

Farin Urlaub Racing Team - iDisco (Offizielles Video) - YouTube
und
Wise Guys - Du doof - YouTube


----------



## DeaD-A1m (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Was ist daran untypisch? Schaust du überhaupt regelmäßig ÖR-Fernsehen, oder plapperst du einfach nur nach, was irgendwelche Trolle von sich geben?


Wieso nachplappern? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an viele Sendungen erinnern (sowohl von ARD als auch von ZDF), in denen dieses Thema auf eine ganz andere Art und Weise behandelt wurde. Wenn man sich die Berichterstattung von ARD über die Gamescom vor ein paar Tagen angeschaut hat, hat man zwar gemerkt, dass die junge Moderatorin vor Ort ein aufgeklärteres Bild von dem Ganzen hatte, trotzdem wurden ihr vom Tagesschautypen aber ein paar der "klassischen" und stereotypischen Fragen gestellt. Die Moderatorin hat in diesem Fall auch einen sehr guten Job gemacht und gute Antworten gegeben. 


> In dieser Hinsicht sind die ÖR zwar auch nicht vorbildlich aber im Vergleich zu den Privatsendern das kleinere Übel.


Das meinte ich ja, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Ich habe mich einfach nur gefreut, dass man auf einer größeren, öffentlichen Plattform ein gutes Erklärvideo zum Thema gemacht hat.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Gut, ist aber wie bereits erwähnt längst nix mehr Neues bzw gar untypisch. 

Aber gebe dir recht, das man das auch mal ruhig positiv hervorheben kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Vergleicht man die letzten zwei, drei Jahre, mit denen unmittelbar nach den vorherigen Amokläufen, muss man schon feststellen, dass sich die Situation bei den ÖR gebessert hat. Vornehmlich auch deswegen, weil jüngere Redakteure mit dabei sind, die mit diesen Spielen groß geworden und offenkundig nicht zum Amokläufer mutiert sind.

Schaut man aber mal ein paar ältere Kommentatoren an, die regelmäßig über Tagesthemen und Co. ein Millionen-Publikum erreichen, sieht es verdammt düster aus: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/de/comments/4uqtjc/gerade_wurde_in_einem_journalistischen_kommentar/

Ab Minute 14:30:

Sendung: tagesthemen 	26.07.2016 22:15 Uhr | tagesschau.de

Das Traurige: Seit Anfang Juli ist er ARD-Chefredakteur für die Bereiche Politik, Gesellschaft und Kultur.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*

Die freie und weitestgehend unreglementierte Presse hat zwar laut Verfassung viele Rechte, aber wenig Pflichten. Es gibt keinen einklagbaren Codes für Stimmigkeit der Daten. Veröffentlicht wird, was Geld bringt. Das ist bei den öffentlichlich rechtlichen zum Glück in Einzelfällen noch etwas anderes. Ansonsten bemerkt jeder, der einmal interviewt wurde, dass der Sinn der Gespräches sehr wenig mit dem Inhalt der Reportage zu tun hat. Ich habe es oft genug erlebt und es ist extrem schwer, Journalisten ohne jedes Fachwissen relevante Artikel schreiben zu lassen. Das ist hier ganz anders, weil sämtliche Redakteure der PCGH natürlich auch eine sinnvolle Bildung neben dem eigentlichen Schreiben erhalten haben.

Um zu verstehen, wie im  Fernsehen manipuliert wird, ist der Film _"Mr Kubrick und der Mann im Mond"_ sehr zu empfehlen. Was in dem Film hinterher in Ruhe ausgeklärt wird, ist übliche Vorgehensweise in Monitor, Panorama und wie der ganze Schund heißt.  Schau es Dir bitte an und verstehe, wie bewußt manipuliert wird. Kubrick, Nixon und der Mann im Mond (2002, William Karel) - YouTube
Darum haben wir keine "Lügenpresse", sondern man muss als Leser oder Hörer ganz einfach kritisch an Darstellungen heran gehen. Und genau daran scheitert es meistens, denn was im Internet steht, stimmt ja, oder?



DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> ...Es hat mich gewundert, dass ARD sich hier einmal (für den Sender eigentlich) ganz untypisch an das Thema herangewagt hat ...


Wenn Du Dich ausgewogen informieren willst, nutze z.B. auch diese Quellen: Deutschlandfunk. Alles von Relevanz.

z.B. das hier zum Thema: Die Skandalisierung der Killerspiele (Archiv)


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum haben wir keine "Lügenpresse", sondern man muss als Leser oder Hörer ganz einfach kritisch an Darstellungen heran gehen. Und genau daran scheitert es meistens, denn was im Internet steht, stimmt ja, oder?


Du hast die Ironieschilder vergessen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast die Ironieschilder vergessen.


Was können Journalisten für ihre Unfähigkeit? Einen Presseausweis bekommt man recht einfach und hinaus zu posaunen, was man möchte darf hier im Land auch jeder. Eine gesteuerte Manipulation ist etwas anderes als ein Haufen Menschen, die wirres Zeug schreiben. Wohl recherchierte Nachrichten gibt es kaum noch, ebenso wie man die meisten wissenschaftlichen Studien mit einem Augenzwinkern bewerten muss und nur mit etwas Mühe die Perlen entdecken kann. So war es gemeint.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was können Journalisten für ihre Unfähigkeit? .


Alles.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine gesteuerte Manipulation ist etwas anderes als ein Haufen Menschen, die wirres Zeug schreiben. .


Nur läßt sich das immer schwerer auseinanderhalten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohl recherchierte Nachrichten gibt es kaum noch, ... .


Tja, die Quellen sind alle die gleichen und selber mal nachsehen ist zeitaufwendig und teuer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ebenso wie man die meisten wissenschaftlichen Studien mit einem Augenzwinkern bewerten muss und nur mit etwas Mühe die Perlen entdecken kann. So war es gemeint.


Ich hab Dich schon verstanden und gebe Dir voll Recht.

Für Avira hab ich hier irgendwo das Siegel "Testsieger" der Stiftung Warentest gesehen.  
Das bestätigt alle bisherigen negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Verein.

Ah ja: Antivir: Avira Free Antivirus 15.0.19.163 als Download.

So etwas nenne ich auch Manipulation.

Die freie Version ist zum Brechen schlecht und die Kaufversion, na ja ... .

Aber wir wissen ja, wer der Geldgeber der *Stiftung *ist:



> Aufgrund eines staatlichen Auftrags und gefördert mit Steuermitteln


 - der Steuerzahler.

Daß der allerdings so blöd ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was können Journalisten für ihre Unfähigkeit? Einen Presseausweis bekommt man recht einfach und hinaus zu posaunen, was man möchte darf hier im Land auch jeder. Eine gesteuerte Manipulation ist etwas anderes als ein Haufen Menschen, die wirres Zeug schreiben. Wohl recherchierte Nachrichten gibt es kaum noch, ebenso wie man die meisten wissenschaftlichen Studien mit einem Augenzwinkern bewerten muss und nur mit etwas Mühe die Perlen entdecken kann. So war es gemeint.


Ich finde deine Haltung gegenüber den Medien sehr negativ. Die Steigerung wäre tatsächlich nur noch die Presse als Lügenpresse zu bezeichnen. Wie nicht wenige im Internet. Aber die leben in ihrer Scheinwelt und denen ist leider nicht mehr zu helfen. Ähnlich der Gehirnwäsche bei Scientology und anderen Sekten.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Och Kinder, muss das hier gleich wieder so ausarten? 

Zum Thema: Auch wenn der Beitrag kaum mehr tut als mittlerweile über zehn Jahre alte Internetbeiträge von schlaueren Menschen als manchem Politiker zu wiederholen, stellt er doch am Ende nochmal schön öffentlich genau das Kernproblem an den Pranger:
Der blinde Hass falsch oder gar nicht informierter Politiker gegen Videospiele kommt vor allem daher, dass sich niemand mit dem tatsächlichen Problem auseinandersetzen will: Den sozialen Problemen die Menschen dazu bringen Amok zu laufen oder etwas anderes dummes zu tun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Steigerung wäre tatsächlich nur noch die Presse als Lügenpresse zu bezeichnen.


Da fehlt nicht viel.
Zwischen Nichtwollen und Nichtwissen ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied.
Die Nichtinformation dagegen wirkt viel schwerer.

Die Presse als Regulativ der Politik tritt nicht auf.

Weder die stinkend faulen Politiker noch die teils gegen das Volk agierenden Behörden werden thematisiert.

Eine Regierung,  die  nichts unternimmt gegen marode Straßen,  einstürzende Brücken, unfähige Bahnpolitik, korrupte Konzerne, Banken und vom Volk bezahlte unfähige Beamte hat nichts in Deutschland zu suchen.


----------



## TollerHecht (19. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Uff, das Thema ist schon ausgelutscht. Und die Leute die sich darüber aufregen dass Sender XY irgendwas negatives über Egoshooter berichtet, ist wohl so vertieft in das Thema dass er so nen riesen Hehl draus macht. Unnötig, denn Gewaltspiele sind und bleiben Gewaltspiele in denen es um Gewalt geht. Und das ein normal denkender Mensch der noch nie nen Egoshooter gezockt hat, anfängt sowas zu kritisieren ist doch völlig nachvollziebar und logisch. In welcher Welt muss man bitte leben wenn man die Anderen nicht verstehen kann dass sie Spiele in denen virtuelle Pixel die Menschen darstellen sollen, getötet werden, nicht so toll finden? Das ist als würde man sich darüber aufregen dass die ÖR negativ über die Waffenlobby in den USA  berichten.  Als Lobbyist findet man das natürlich doof, aber als Aussenstehender vernünftig. Einfach mal merken dass man nicht alleine auf der Welt ist und die eigene Ansicht nicht stimmen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Haltung gegenüber den Medien sehr negativ.


Ja, das stimmt, weil ich den Auftrag laut Verfassung anders interpretiere, als er heute gelebt wird. Ich war oft genug in Situationen dabei, um beurteien zu können, was Journalisten aus Informationen machen. Dazu ist der NDR um die Ecke und eine paar meiner Freunde arbeiten dort. Auch das gibt Einblicke. Immer nur begrenzte, aber bestimmte Stereotype wiederholen sich, insbesondere die Oberflächlichkeit und geringes Verständnis. Dazu wird sehr häufig nach Belgen für eine vorgefasste Meinung gesucht.

Wir erleben doch in diesem immer wieder hoch kommendem Thema ebenso, dass wir, die wird die Spiele spielen, durchaus zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können. Das die Spiele im Gegenteil eher Aggressionen abbauen. Darum schauen hier viele fassungslos auf Berichte, die Journalisten auf ihren Beobachtungen von Spielern zusammen schreiben. Und das zieht sich durch alle Bereiche. Journalisten sind nun mal keine Richter, die sich hinreichend und umfassend so weit wie möglich objektiv versuchen zu informieren, es sind Menschen, die, wenn sie irgendetwas finden, was sich verkaufen läßt, darüber schreiben. Dabei kommt leider viel Mist bei rum.



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Und das ein normal denkender Mensch der noch  nie nen Egoshooter gezockt hat, anfängt sowas zu kritisieren ist doch  völlig nachvollziebar und logisch.


Und genau da kommen wir zum Punkt. Der Stammtisch denkt und redet so. Es ist auch ganz normal zu Themen eine Meinung zu haben, aber es ist eben gerade kein Niveau, wenn von Reportern diese völlig undifferenzierte Meinung in die breite Öffentlichkeit posaunt wird, ohne nach fundierten Hintergründen zu fragen. Denn genau das wäre die Aufgabe eines Journalisten. Recherchieren....


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, weil ich den Auftrag laut Verfassung anders interpretiere, als er heute gelebt wird. Ich war oft genug in Situationen dabei, um beurteien zu können, was Journalisten aus Informationen machen. Dazu ist der NDR um die Ecke und eine paar meiner Freunde arbeiten dort. Auch das gibt Einblicke. Immer nur begrenzte, aber bestimmte Stereotype wiederholen sich, insbesondere die Oberflächlichkeit und geringes Verständnis. Dazu wird sehr häufig nach Belgen für eine vorgefasste Meinung gesucht.
> 
> Wir erleben doch in diesem immer wieder hoch kommendem Thema ebenso, dass wir, die wird die Spiele spielen, durchaus zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können. Das die Spiele im Gegenteil eher Aggressionen abbauen. Darum schauen hier viele fassungslos auf Berichte, die Journalisten auf ihren Beobachtungen von Spielern zusammen schreiben. Und das zieht sich durch alle Bereiche. Journalisten sind nun mal keine Richter, die sich hinreichend und umfassend so weit wie möglich objektiv versuchen zu informieren, es sind Menschen, die, wenn sie irgendetwas finden, was sich verkaufen läßt, darüber schreiben. Dabei kommt leider viel Mist bei rum.


Wie hier auch schon im Thread geschrieben wurde, kommt es wohl auch darauf an, ob die Journalisten der jüngeren Generation angehören oder nicht. Was das Thema "Computerspiele" angeht. Und dann gibt es auch nochmal UNterschiede zwischen öffentlichen  und privaten Sendern.
Ich mag es auch nicht wenn einseitig Sündenböcke gesucht werden. Und weiß genau das 99,9% derjenigen welche Shooter spielen ganz normale Leute sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ... kommt es wohl auch darauf an, ob die Journalisten der jüngeren Generation angehören oder nicht...


Wenn ich vom gemeinen Journalisten spreche, sind positive Einzelfälle natürlich ausgenommen. Es gibt sie, die verantwortungsvollen gut recherchierenden Journalisten, die ab- und ausgewogenen Texte schreiben. Ein Freund meines Vaters war lange Jahre Chefredakteur der Auslandsredaktion der Welt. Als ich ihn besucht, traff ich im Paternoster durch Zufall Axel Springer, aber gut, das ist viele Jahrzehnte her. Der war im abendlichen Disput so, wie ich es erwarten würde, also der Freund der Familie, nicht der Brandstifter Axel. ....


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als ich ihn besucht, traff ich im Paternoster durch Zufall Axel Springer, *aber gut, das ist viele Jahrzehnte her*.


Wie alt bist du denn? 90?


----------



## tigra456 (22. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Ich bin da bei gedanklich bei euch.
Es ist so, dass der einfache Bürger bei schlimmen Ereignissen eine Reaktion erwartet. Wenn da jemand sagen würde "Lass die Ermittler mal machen, die kriegen wir schon" würde das viele nicht zufriedenstellen. (Obwohl das eig. richtig wäre)
Dann ist es halt auch so, dass wie schon gesagt, die nervige Presse zu den Politikern rennt und Themen anspricht (unpassenderweise vielleicht ?)
Klar äußern die sich dann dazu.

So kommen so Presseaussagen zu Killerspielen zustande.

Auch muss ich "Toller-Hecht" recht geben. Es ist für außenstehende nicht nachvollziehbar warum für uns Gamer solche Spiele einen Reiz ausmachen.
Das ist eine Frage der Perspektive und der Sicht.

Ist halt die Frage, ob ich das jedem erläutern muss/sollte ? (Teamplay/Coop/Spaß)

Ignoriert es und wenn Berichte kommen und sie so sind wie der von de ARD kann man sich das mal anschauen und zurücklehnen.


Außerdem habt ihr folgendes nicht verstanden und das nervt mich in den ganzen Diskussionen am meisten.

Die Politiker reden von "JUGENDLICHEN" !!!!
HALLO !!!

Damit haben sie recht !

Cod und Battlefield sind ab 18 und nicht ab 14 weil es jeder in der Schule schon hat.
Und das Gewaltmedien auf Jugendliche anders wirken wie auf Erwachsene, müssen wir jetzt hier nicht besprechen denke ich.


----------



## slot108 (22. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

mir war mit 16 auch schon klar, dass ich anderen keine Gewalt antue. maximal in Notwehr, aber ganz sicher zu 100% unabhängig von dem, was ich spiele oder schaue. 
bei der Altersfreigabe gehts mir als Vater auch mehr darum, ob mein Kind sowas verkraftet und nicht womöglich Alpträume hat oder so. aber nicht darum, ob mein Kind weiß, dass man Gewalt nicht als Lösung gebraucht. das vermittel ich meinen Kindern schon im Kindergartenalter, wo man den Kindern solche Grenzen beibringt (kratzen, beißen, schlagen aufgrund von Neid oder so).


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

*Offtopic entfernt.

*Bitte beim Thema Videospiele bleiben.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklÃ¤rt"*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, die Quellen sind alle die gleichen und selber mal nachsehen ist zeitaufwendig und teuer.


Teuer? Sofern man "Zeit" als teuer einstuft, ja, aber da gibt es so ein schönes Sprichwort: 
Wer nichts weiß muss alles glauben. 

Mir ist schon klar dass sich niemand vollkommen umfassend informieren kann, aber sagen wir mal zu 1 oder 2 Themen vielleicht ein paar wissenschaftliche Bücher heranzieht, dann hat man schon weitaus mehr Hintergrundwissen und kann diverse nachrichten differenzierter beurteilen. 
Und ja, solche Bücher sind nicht unbedingt billig, aber auch da gibts wieder Unterschiede. Man muss zu vielen politischen Themen, oder auch ökonomischen Themen nicht immer das aktuellste Werk zur Hand haben, selbst ältere Literatur ist meist (nicht immer, aber meist) besser als der typische News-Artikel, da dort einfach viel weniger in Detail gegangen wird (will ja niemand so lange lesen...) und man selten auch wirklich einen Kontext hat. 
Desweiteren gibt es auch ziemlich viel an Literatur online, aber man findet solche Aufsätze halt nicht unbedingt einfach, wenn man nicht weiß wo man suchen kann. 
Aber sobald man es einmal gemacht hat, und ja, es ist aufwändiger als die Zeitung aufzuschlagen, das stimmt, dann hat man zumindest die Möglichkeit, etwas zu recherchieren oder zu überprüfen, und man kann sich selbst eine Meinung bilden. Die muss zwar nicht immer Richtung oder vollständig sein, aber besser als irgendeinem Redakteur zu glauben, der nur beschränkt Platz zum Schreiben hat, ist es allemal. 

Aber die meisten Quellen sind ja nichtmal Bücher, die dienen ja nur des Hintergrundwissens um die Quellen (in der heutigen Zeit sehr oft Bilder, Videos, bei über Google/Internet auffindbar)zu erschließen und beurteilen zu können. 

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen: 
Diese Berichterstattung über Shooter etc wird ja oft von dem, sagen wir mal "gemeinen Bürger" konsumiert. Ich als halbwegs sicherer Nutzer des Neuland Internets, Online-Spielen und dergleichen schaue mir sowas nicht an. 
1) Bekomme ich keine neuen Erkenntnisse daraus.
2) Selbst wenn, ist gefühlt 95% der Zeit die draufgeht verschwendete Zeit. 
3) Hat sich zwar einiges verbessert, aber diese immer gleichen Stereotypen und Fragen gibt es immer noch, das ist ermüdend. 
So, und wenn nun jemand zusieht, der von den Videospielen keinen Tau hat, wem glaubt der dann eher? Dem Typen mit vielen Titeln, Bart und konservativem Auftreten (kann auch eine Frau sein, eventuell ohne Bart^^), oder dem Vertreter der Videospielseite, der mit Argumenten auffährt, mit denen der "gemeine Bürger" nichts anfangen kann? 
Ich bin mir fast sicher, wären die Stimmen verstellt und die argumentierenden Personen nicht zu sehen, dann würden sehr viele Nutzer unvoreingenommener an die Sache herangehen, zumindest ein bisschen. 
Den doppelten Doktor im Online-Gaming-Bereich gibt es noch nicht, und deswegen wird beim "gemeinen Zuschauer" die Gegenseite mit vielen Titeln ohnehin das bessere Standing haben. Das ist zwar auch normal, das macht jeder mehr oder weniger, aber hätte der "gemeine Zuseher" ein Spiel dieses Genres selbst gespielt, dann hätte man zumindest eine eigene Erfahrung, die man dann mit den Argumenten vergleichen kann. Und selbst wenn dann immer noch die Meinung "Shooter sind Mist" rauskommt, so ist mir so eine Meinung 100x lieber als jemand der sagt "aber der Professor in der ARD hat gesagt dass...".


----------



## Crash-Over (23. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Sollen sie machen  die schneiden sowieso schon alles  was denen gefällt oder verbieten Nur weil paar hornochsen meinen in die realität das zu machen In anderen Länder wäre es direkt terror gewesen und hier sind killerspiele dran schuld komisch    

.Zb  Filme wo damals  ungeschnitten war sind heute geschnitten (zb Airwolf falls ihr es kennt  damals 19:00 gekommen beim letzten mal irgendwann um 22 uhr gesehn geschnitten) oder filme wo in den kinos kommen  und paar wochen später im fernsehen sind geschnitten gutes jüngstes  beispiel ist 2012 vom we (szene  die zwei alten Damen wo gegen den fels fahren beim flüchten zum flughafen in der strech limu )  .Ich persönlich hab kein Bock mehr dazu filme spiele usw zuspielen/gucken wo geschnitten sind mich stört das


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Alles was du siehst ist geschnitten. Was hast du für ein Problem? Es ist völlig normal dass Filme geschnitten werden, ich weiß nicht wie viel Rohmaterial es bei nem durchschnittlichen Hollywoodfilm gibt, das willst du dir alles ansehen? 
Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Alles wird geschnitten und damit wird irgendein persönlich Blickwinkel reingebracht, oft auch unbewusst. Du solltest dich mal mit Quellenkritik auseinandersetzen, dann sparst du dir solche Posts nämlich wo (sic!) du dich unnötig über Dinge aufregst, die ohnehin klar sein sollten.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Naja, jetzt bring mal nicht zwei verschiedene Dinge durcheinander. Es ist ein Unterschied ob ein Film mit 200min produziert wird, dann zurecht geschnitten und mit 120min ins Kino und auf Scheibe kommt, oder ob dieser Kinofilm im Fernsehen plötzlich nochmal eine halbe Stunde kurzer zu sehen ist.


----------



## Master-Thomas (27. August 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Medien machen Meinung! Das ist so, und gefährlich. Nicht umsonst hat der die Macht, der die Medien kontrolliert. Und der ÖR Rundfunk ist alles aber nicht unabhängig und nicht objektiv (billig haha, schon gar nicht). Womit ich nicht pauschal sagen will, dass alles schlecht ist. Man schaue sich mal "Die Lerchenbergs" an. Gerade für ältere echt geil. Ist in der Mediathek zu fjnden, ausgestrahlt wird sowas nur zwischen 3 und 4 , nachts natürlich. Oder mal auf Propagandaschau.de schauen...aber immer mit Vorsicht genießen und Hirn einschalten.


----------



## OkayBird (1. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

"In der Empathie eingeschränkt..." Stimmt... Half Life 2 hat mich total emotional verkorkst... wie ich dann im Rettungsdienst gelandet bin, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Also ich spiele schon recht lange Spiele über meiner Altersklasse. Würde sagen seit 2012 etwa.

Ich bin in dieser Zeit nicht Amok gelaufen, habe niemanden abgestochen oder mich anderweitig in die Luftgejagt. 

Natürlich hab ich mal jemanden eine auf die 10 gehauen. Aber nicht weil mir langweilig war, sondern durch die permanente Provokation durch diese Person.

Aber aus Spaß schlag ich doch niemanden.


----------



## flotus1 (10. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Joa, ich hau gelegentlich auch Leuten auf die Nase wenn sie mich provozieren. Normal


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Joa, ich hau gelegentlich auch Leuten auf die Nase wenn sie mich provozieren. Normal



Die Situation war natürlich nicht nur: Der Provoziert mich, den nock ich aus.
Das ging über Wochen und mehmaligen bitten es zu unterlassen.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Joa, ich hau gelegentlich auch Leuten auf die Nase wenn sie mich provozieren. Normal


Sagt sich immer so leicht - manche Leute kapieren es halt erst so...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Problematisch wirds halt wenn mich ein 4 oder 5 jähriger fragt wie viel Spiele ich mit töten auf meinem Handy habe. Oder wenn es Grundschulkinder in der ersten oder zweiten Klasse den ganzen Tag lang daheim zocken.


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich mal jemanden eine auf die 10 gehauen. Aber nicht weil mir langweilig war, sondern durch die permanente Provokation durch diese Person.



Bemerkenswert, dass ich fast 50 Jahre werden konnte, ohne mich ein einziges Mal mit jemandem geprügelt zu haben. 

Es gibt immer andere Lösungen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Die spannende Frage ist doch, warum hat der andere ihn provoziert? Dass mal einer den Mund zu voll nimmt passiert halt so. Über längere Zeiträume ist aber schon selten und passiert idR nicht ohne Grund. 

Über welche Altersklasse reden wir dabei eigentlich?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die spannende Frage ist doch, warum hat der andere ihn provoziert? Dass mal einer den Mund zu voll nimmt passiert halt so. Über längere Zeiträume ist aber schon selten und passiert idR nicht ohne Grund.
> 
> Über welche Altersklasse reden wir dabei eigentlich?



Vieleicht hat er die flachen "Markenschuhe" getragen, oder sein Smartphone war vom "falschen" Hersteller. 

Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene brauchen heute ja nicht mehr viele nachvollziehbare Gründe um andere über längere Zeit zu provozieren und zu mobben.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Man ist tatsächlich nicht immer selber Schuld wenn man provoziert wird. 
Grundlos passiert sowas aber wirklich nicht. Die Schuld ist aber in der Erziehung des Provokateurs zu suchen.
Finde es erschreckend das wenn man gemobbt /provoziert wird was auch immer das man dann auch noch selber Schuld sein soll.

ich sags mal ganz hämisch. Wenn er jetzt seine Ruhe hat, hat er alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Man ist sicher nicht daran schuld, dass man provoziert wird. 

Man ist aber durchaus schuld, wenn man sich zu irgendeiner gewalttätigen Reaktion provozieren lässt. Es ist zwar durchaus unfair, wenn der Provozierte die Strafe erhält, nach dem er vom Provokanten tödlich beleidigt wurde ("Deine Mutter ist ne Hure..."), aber man hat als denkender Mensch durchaus die Möglichkeit, die Provokation als solche zu erkennen und an sich abprallen zu lassen. Und einen Knacks in der eigenen Männlichkeit hinterlässt das auch nur dann, wenn man seine Männlichkeit dadurch definiert.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Manche lernen es halt nur so. Will nicht heißen das ich das gut finde. 

Wenn man schlägt ist man immer selber Schuld. Es gibt immer andere/bessere Wege um die Sache zu lösen. 

Allerdings kann man es auch übertreiben mit der Reaktion wie man ein "Schlägertyp" dann bestraft. 
Wir reden ja hier auch nicht von einer Alterklasse 30+ sondern eher von 12jährigen als das vorkam.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu &quot;Killerspiele&quot; in &quot;Kurz erklärt&quot;*

Denke zumindest von den Leuten hier im Forum kann man davon ausgehen, dass diejenigen die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer mal geschlagen haben, nicht unbedingt das Klischee eines Hau-Drauf-Burschen erfüllen. ^^

Die treffen sich zumindest in der Regel nicht in einem Hardware Forum wieder.  

@Grestorn
Du bist schon 50?? O.o

Nicht komisch nehmen, aber hätte ich bei deiner jungspriesenden Art zu schreiben nicht gedacht.


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu &quot;Killerspiele&quot; in &quot;Kurz erklärt&quot;*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> Du bist schon 50?? O.o
> 
> Nicht komisch nehmen, aber hätte ich bei deiner jungspriesenden Art zu schreiben nicht gedacht.



Ich nehm das "jungspriesend" mal als Kompliment und hoffe auch, es ist positiv gemeint  Ich fühl mich jedenfalls nicht nach den 47 Jahren, die ich angeblich auf dem Buckl habe.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Hey, alt werden hat man sich verdient.


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

... und wer was anderes sagt kriegt auf die Fresse!


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu &quot;Killerspiele&quot; in &quot;Kurz erklärt&quot;*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich jedenfalls nicht nach den 47 Jahren, die ich angeblich auf dem Buckl habe.



Wenn du beim Aufstehen den Rücken spürst, weißt du, dass du über 40 bist.


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu &quot;Killerspiele&quot; in &quot;Kurz erklärt&quot;*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Aufstehen den Rücken spürst, weißt du, dass du über 40 bist.



Ok, dann bin ich offenbar jetzt schon 7 Jahre lang 39  Noch geht's ganz gut mit den Knochen und Gelenken, nur mein Knie nimmt mir den Motorradunfall vor 20 Jahren immer noch übel.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*

Knie ist kacke.
Hab mir letztes Jahr das Knie gegen ein Geländer gehauen. Seit dem immer bißchen schmerzen bei längerem laufen.

Daumen is bei mir auch halb Kaputt. Kann ihn nur eingeschränkt mit Schmerzen bewegen. Mal sehen was die nächste Daumen OP bringt. (Überbein IM Gelenk.)

Skoliose hab ich auch und davon nicht zu wenig. Lauf deshalb teilweise wie der Glöckner von Notredam.

Über 40 bin ich aber dennoch nicht "nur" weil ich meinen Rücken schon beim aufstehen fühle


----------



## OField (14. September 2016)

*AW: ARD Videoreportage zu "Killerspiele" in "Kurz erklärt"*



MrJohnVegaz schrieb:


> "In der Empathie eingeschränkt..." Stimmt... Half Life 2 hat mich total emotional verkorkst... wie ich dann im Rettungsdienst gelandet bin, weiß ich nicht...



Ist doch klar, du siehst gern Menschen leiden und saugst ihnen das Blut aus.


----------

